# Overheating?



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

just got my ga16de-t running, after taking care of my air leak. everything is running fine except im spilling a good amount of coolant from what it looks to be the lines that i used for the coolant feed/return. going to tighten those lines up to solve that problem, but my temperature gauge slowly rises to top even at idle. i dont believe its overheating, but then again i could be overlooking it. i took it out for a spin and tested it out and after the car heats up, coolant progressively starts to spill more.

even after letting it idle and restarting the car, the temperature gauge still rises to the top. any thoughts on this?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant help on this problem, and i dont mean to change subjects, but i just got my t25 for my ga16, and i dont want to water cool it...because of problems like the one above...cant i just oil cool it, and keep it safe with the greddy turbo timer i already have? thanks
tommy


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

notanotherhonda, yes you can just oil cool it. watercooling is just another protection that is optional.

as for my problem, do you think that not bleeding my cooling system could be causing my problem?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Similar issue*

You should definately re-bleed the coolant system according to the FSM. After 200 + miles I am havign a similar problem. Lower rad. hose is not getting hot so either the thermostat is stuck closed or the water pump is shot. Apepars to be pressurizing though. 

Does your heat work?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im going to burp the system first and hope that solves it. im pretty sure its pressurized cause im leaking coolant, but ill have to check all the hosing to be sure. havent tried heat either, good idea though.

the bleeding system in the FSM says to do it differently if you have an air bleeder hose. if i do have one, where would it be located?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How hard were you running the car Deric to get the needle to move like that? I only ask because my radiator is all bent out of shape and I THOUGHT I ran the car pretty hard as well sometimes...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> the bleeding system in the FSM says to do it differently if you have an air bleeder hose. if i do have one, where would it be located?


On my B13 the air bleeder hose is located near the firewall... it is teed off one of the hoses that run to your heater core. Its a about a 1/4" brach that dead ends to a rubber cap with a clamp. Just look for the highest point in the coolant path (where the air is most likely to acumilate) and there should be a bleeder there.
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what type of coolant mix are you running? out here in AZ it hardly gets "cold", so i run more h20 (distilled water) than antifreeze. i never had/have any overheating probs.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James, well it wasnt like a long journey. just about a 5 min drive through traffic. went to about 4-5k rpm through all gears (its too fun! :thumbup. after that hard run i let it idle and the temperature slowly went to the top.

Javier, im using a 50/50 antifreeze/water with 1 bottle of water wetter in there.

i think i fixed my problem today. i just tightened the coolant feed/return lines so it would stop leaking. i did a hard run like i did yesterday and hasnt seemed to overheat yet. all the lines seem to be pressurized from what i see. yesterday, when it was overheating, i think its just the coolant near the temperature sensor was leaking so it had barely anything to read. ill keep you guys updated if i have more problems.


----------

